# Frog Gadget Page



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

A recent thread got me thinking. It would be nice to have a thread dedicated to various frog gadgets, creations, inventions. 

Here is one of my contributions.









How to build the CO2 Generator.

It is useful for killing Bugs & Slugs in a tank.




Here are some other great the gadgets and how to build them from Lars in Sweden.

Lar's Gadgets.

Just click on the site's gadget button to see things like a Pneumatic Rain maker, a trap to catch flying fruit flies which can be used for frog food, how to build an Ant Sucker and an Ant Sorter, how to build a cricket trap, or how to build an Evaporimeter.




Here is another.









DIY Fruit Fly trap that will catch and drown them.
Useful to capture and eliminate the little escape artists that fruit flies can be. It works well with flying fruit flies as well.




Anti-up guys and gals with pictures, links, or descriptions to your favorite gadgets be they frog related or just plain cool gismos.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a thread with a couple gadgets....

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/40314-one-important-husbandry-tool.html


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

I like your fruit fly trap. I pretty much just realized that my tank is not completely fruit fly proof, actually far from it. I've had a ton of escapees.

Gunna make myself one of those.


----------

